# jbl 1200 gti repair



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi guys.i have a chassis of this sub.
i can find aftermarket recone kit but it looks paper nowhere near
the original hard cone

JBL 1200GTI 12" Aftermarket Recone Kit - Speaker Exchange
the original

have anybody try it to tell me if it sounds good or i better search for a used speaker?


----------

